# Which Composer/Opera?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I have the Beethoven, Mozart, Tchaikovsky, and Strauss complete editions and was planning on spending some of my time Saturday listening to one of the three composers operas since I do not listen to opera very often, I thought I'd ask here for opinions of which opera to listen to. Mozart and Beethoven are the only two that I have listened to operas by. I have heard: Fidelio, Don Giovanni, Le Nozzi De Figgaro, and Cossi fan tutti (I have heard different versions of these). Where should I listen next?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

It's Cosí fan tutte and Le nozze di Figaro, by the way.

I'd recommend Zauberflöte and Die Entführung aus dem Serail, and La finta giardiniera (a personal favourite of mine), oh and these are all Mozart operas. I have a personal affinity for Strauss' Elektra, although I don't really know his other operas (I know, I'm ashamed). Also, try Eugene Onegin if you're planning an entry into the Russian repertory.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> It's Cosí fan tutte and Le nozze di Figaro, by the way.
> 
> I'd recommend Zauberflöte and Die Entführung aus dem Serail, and La finta giardiniera (a personal favourite of mine), oh and these are all Mozart operas. I have a personal affinity for Strauss' Elektra, although I don't really know his other operas (I know, I'm ashamed). Also, try Eugene Onegin if you're planning an entry into the Russian repertory.


I second what Aksel said about the Mozart operas - another lovely one is Il re pastore. For Strauss I think I'd suggest trying Salome first - some really beautiful exciting music. I personally find Elektra a bit shrieky.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

If you enjoyed Le nozze di Figaro, Strauss' Der Rosenkavalier is in the same vein.


----------



## slowjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

You shuld try - I recommend you Eugen d'Albert's Tiefland or some other verism operas.


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

Eugen Onegin


----------

